# Custom MyShow Listings



## dms92969 (May 24, 2003)

As you know, the Tivo Roamio has become more of a whole house DVR. By doing this, the hard drives are getting larger, which can hold more shows. The MyShow listings are getting larger and larger, even though you can group the same shows. When you want to get to see a specific show, you might have to go through a large listing to get to it. So this is what I am suggesting...

Give the users the ability to have there own custom MYshow listing. So they would be able to see only shows they are interested in. This could be done in the OnePass manager also... 

To give you one example, in the OnePass Manager, you would have a item that lists what users would able to see the onepass shows of lets say NCIS. The listing would list say, Dave, Deb, Michelle, All. you can choose who's listing it would show under. If you select say, select Dave.. When you goto your Customized Myshow listing, you would see NCIS in Dave, but not deb or Michelle... You can also have a non customized menu that would show all shows etc..

So what does everyone think?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

This is definitely something that TiVo was working on at some point, but they appear to have abandoned it. Here's an old screenshot that was taken from some beta software back in the early Premiere days ...


----------



## dms92969 (May 24, 2003)

gweempose said:


> This is definitely something that TiVo was working on at some point, but they appear to have abandoned it. Here's an old screenshot that was taken from some beta software back in the early Premiere days ...


I wonder when and if they will implement...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

dms92969 said:


> I wonder when and if they will implement ...


I thought for sure we were going to see profiles on the Bolt. It's a feature that's long overdue, and as you pointed out, is even more necessary now that these boxes can hold so much stuff. The conspiracy theorist in me suspects that they purposely chose not to add this feature in order to sell more TiVos. I can't speak for everyone, but the only reason I have three different boxes is because I like to dedicate them to different members of the household. The last thing I want to do when I sit down to watch TV at night is sift through hundreds of shows my kids recorded.


----------

